# Gesucht: Euer Fehlkauf 2011 - Stimmt jetzt ab! Brink, Duke Nukem Forever oder gar Battlefield 3?



## TheKhoaNguyen (24. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gesucht: Euer Fehlkauf 2011 - Stimmt jetzt ab! Brink, Duke Nukem Forever oder gar Battlefield 3?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gesucht: Euer Fehlkauf 2011 - Stimmt jetzt ab! Brink, Duke Nukem Forever oder gar Battlefield 3?


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (24. Februar 2012)

Homefront hab' ich nicht gekauft, da haben mir die Berichte gereicht. Duke Nukem Forever hatte ich gefühlt seit 1997 vorbestellt und na ja, es war eher ernüchternd. Da ich es bis heute nicht durchgespielt habe, zeigt das wohl, dass es mich nicht erwischt hat. Dabei fand ich einiges gar nicht so schlecht. Aber insgesamt -> und das nicht zuletzt wegen dem grottenschlechten Multiplayer und dem quasi nicht vorhandenem Wiederspielwert, mein größter Fehlkauf.


----------



## Hazard (24. Februar 2012)

Bulletstorm war mein Fehlkauf. Von der Presse hochgelobt, doch leider nur ein 08/15 Schlauchlevel-Konsolen-Shooter. Mehr Film als Spiel.


----------



## LuckyLacky (24. Februar 2012)

Rage. Habe den Vollpreis bei release gezahlt und war doch schwer entäuscht. Nicht nur technisch sondern vor allem spielerisch blieb das Game hinter meinen Erwartungen zurück.

Vollhupen wie Homefront oder DNF hab ich allerdings vermieden. Es hätte mich also schlimmer treffen können


----------



## Falconer75 (24. Februar 2012)

Ganz klar: Homefront. Die groß angekündigte emotionale Atmosphäre hat genau 10 min. angehalten. Danach war es äußerst durchschnittliche Shooter-Kost. Mit einer Singleplayer-Spielzeit, die einen Nachmittag abgedeckt hat.


----------



## Thethingagain (24. Februar 2012)

Meiner war definitiv Battlefield 3 - geschickt bekommen, leider geöffnet und dann wegen Origin nicht mal installiert. Liegt ungenutzt herum und ich werd's irgendwann mal mit einem Hundstrümmerl verschönert als Gag an die EA Zentrale schicken...


----------



## DrProof (24. Februar 2012)

BF3... ein Blitzgewitter, welches sich leider sehr schnell abnutzt...


----------



## stockduck (24. Februar 2012)

Rage... schon lange nicht mehr sowas langweiliges gespielt gehabt.


----------



## z3ro22 (24. Februar 2012)

brink  sollte so toll sein und war totaler müll


----------



## Lightbringer667 (24. Februar 2012)

Leider Brink.
Ich mag dieses Spiel wirklich und liebe das Konzept, das Design, etc.  Aber leider hat man schon nen halbes Jahr nach erscheinen kaum noch  Server mit Spielern gefunden. 

Deswegen: Brink - nicht weil das Spiel schlecht ist, sondern weil es  keine Server gibt und nicht verbreitet genug ist um auf LANs gespielt  werden zu können - was einen (fast) reinen Multiplayershooter ziemlich  nutzlos macht.​


----------



## smooth1980 (24. Februar 2012)

Vote done: Battlefield 3


----------



## BaronSengir187 (24. Februar 2012)

Man...Das war gar nicht so leicht. Spiele wie Homefront habe ich zum Glück gar nicht erst gekauft. 4 Stunden berichtete Spielzeit hat mir da völlig gereicht. Mit Brink, Duke Nukem und sogar mit Call of Juarez hatte ich dagegen viel Spaß. Bei Dungeons schreib ich das meiner großen Erwartung zu das ich so nur enttäuscht werden konnte. Blieb kaum noch etwas übrig ^^ Die Wahl zwischen C&C 4 und Stronghold 3. Habe mich letztendlich für Stronghold 3 entschieden weil ich mich, nach dem ersten Schock und der Deinstallation von C&C, nicht getraut habe mir das Spiel wirklich anzuschauen. Verstaubt.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (24. Februar 2012)

btw.: warum ist denn Super Meat Boy in der Liste O.o das erschien doch bereits im Herbst 2010...


----------



## kornhill (24. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mich auch von allen Gurken zurückgehalten. Brink hab ich mir mit dem DLC Agent of Change geholt. Damit war Brink definitiv ein cooler "Spray and Pray" Shooter mit viel Teamplay. Hat mir echt gut gefallen. (Wie gesagt mit DLC, da wars um einiges ausgereifter und dann noch im Steam Deal)

Mein Fehlkauf, war leider, Rage. Über einen Monat hats gedauert das ich es endlich spielen konnte (ATI Treiber Pech!) Dadurch das dann Skyrim schon da war, liegt Rage immer noch quasi ungespielt zuhause. Zudem wurde ich von meinem Händler preislich bei Rage voll übern Tisch gezogen. Vor allem weil es 2 Wochen später, um die hälfte reduziert wurde. Ich war so angepisst das ich mir ne PS3 geholt hab.... (wobei Uncharted3 und Dark Souls bei der PS3 entscheidung auch eine grosse Rolle gespielt haben.)


----------



## Dreamlfall (24. Februar 2012)

Ich versteh die Leute nicht die für BF3 voten was ist denn an dem Spiel schlecht?
Und Origin ist harmlos.


----------



## Orckilla (24. Februar 2012)

Dreamlfall schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Leute nicht die für BF3 voten was ist denn an dem Spiel schlecht?
> Und Origin ist harmlos.


 Tja Origin ist es nur teilweise, aber es ist halt schon blöd wenn man es selbst was weis ich wie lang nach der Veröffentlichung das Spiel immernochned spielen kann und die einzige Lösung die man vom Support kriegt kriegt ist: es muss an deiner Firewall liegen! Weiterverkaufen oder zurückschicken konnt ichs dank Origin ja jetzt auch nicht mehr danke EA/DICE.


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (24. Februar 2012)

homefront ...


----------



## Klingelmann (24. Februar 2012)

Schliese mich DrProof und smooth1980 an. BF3 ist füe die Tonne. Nicht nur wegen dem Stasi-tool Origin. Weltschlechtester Support. Gameaccount ohne Begründung nach zwei Monaten geschlossen, das nenn ich mal Diktatur. Goodbye EA.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (24. Februar 2012)

mhhh, schwer zu sagen, von den Spielen, die ich gekauft hab, hab ich keins bereut. Aber das, was mir am wenigsten zugesagt hat war Crysis 2.


----------



## billy336 (24. Februar 2012)

Batman: Arkham City (0.00 hehe wie geil xD
naja bei mir wars jagged alliance back in action. der rest war eigentlich eher ein guter griff dank pc-games (ohne arschkriechen zu wollen)


----------



## spw (24. Februar 2012)

Red Orchestra Heroes of Stalingrad.ein einziges Fiasko.Abkehr vom epischen Ro1 zu kleineren maps und mainstream elementen gepaart mit horrenden bugs.

Cliffs of dover....der oberoleg hat das projekt 2 wochen vor release verlassen...der wusste warum...die sau


----------



## Zybba (24. Februar 2012)

Crysis 2.
Aber eigentlich nur, weil der MP mir nicht zugesagt hat.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (24. Februar 2012)

Fable 3. Lächerlich hochgehyped und letzten Endes ziemlich enttäuschend. Der Rollenspielanteil war kleiner als der von Mass Effect 2, der Königsteil war erbärmlich und bestand nur aus Geld ausgeben oder nicht und die Charaktere waren einfach kein Vergleich zu Fable 2, viel zu blass und unnatürlich.


----------



## Khaos (24. Februar 2012)

War ja klar, dass BF3 und CoD3 die Liste anführen werden. ^^ 
Hype- / Flame- / Hate- und was weiß ich für -Wars. ^^

Ansonsten sind für mich gleich mehrere Kandidaten potenzielle Superfehlkäufe 2011. Sich da festzulegen ist schwer, weil jeder irgendwie recht schwer wiegt. 

Homefront hat so viel versprochen, nichts gehalten. Das Gameplay war absoluter Müll und die Dramaturgie hat nicht mal über´s Intro hinweggereicht. 

DNF ... war meiner Meinung nach sehr schade. Zig Jahre wartet man auf das Spiel und man bekommt ein (imho!) gefühlt in zwei Monaten hingeklatschtes Game. 

CoD wird erst gar nicht mehr gekauft. 

Dragon Age 2 war für mich nach dem ersten Teil eine einzige Enttäuschung.


----------



## dmwDragon (24. Februar 2012)

ich muss sagen leider BF3 aber auch nur weil ich kein Spiel kenne was mit solchen Problemen zu kämpfen  hat wie dieses, und den Support ( Stunden in der Warteschlange ) von EA will ich lieber nicht erwähnen.
Grafisch und von der Idee das beste Spiel was zur Zeit auf dem Markt ist was Shooter betrifft, doch  mit diesen Problemen und macken ist es der Fail des Jahres für "mich" .


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. Februar 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> Batman: Arkham City (0.00 hehe wie geil xD
> naja bei mir wars jagged alliance back in action. der rest war eigentlich eher ein guter griff dank pc-games (ohne arschkriechen zu wollen)


Gibst du mir mal deine Zeitmaschine?


----------



## Famer555 (24. Februar 2012)

Ich finde BF3 ist ein tolles Spiel. EA/Dice hat alles richtig gemacht. Und die Sache mit dem Browser finde ich auch super. Sollte jedes Spiel haben!!! 

Einen Fehlkauf 2011 ist mir leider nicht gelungen.


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (24. Februar 2012)

So eine Umfrage macht in der Form doch gar keinen Sinn. Man müsste 2 Abfragen machen 1. Welches Spiel war der Fehlkauf und 2. Welche Spiele aus der Liste hat der Befragte alle gekauft. So das man am Ende dann ne prozentuale Auswertung machen kann. Sonst hätte nen BF3 beispielsweise sicher keine 10% und ein BRINK oder Dungeons mehr als hier angegeben.


----------



## GenX66 (24. Februar 2012)

Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum hier so viele Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 für einen Fehlkauf halten!? Das ist doch jedes Jahr das gleiche, da weiß man doch, was einen erwartet!

Mich hat Rage sehr enttäuscht, davon hatte ich mir mehr erhofft, als nur gute Grafik. Spieltiefe war bei Rage ein Fremdwort. Hoffentlich wird Doom 4 - wenn es denn mal kommt - nicht auch so öde.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (24. Februar 2012)

GenX3601966 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum hier so viele Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 für einen Fehlkauf halten!? Das ist doch jedes Jahr das gleiche, da weiß man doch, was einen erwartet!
> 
> Mich hat Rage sehr enttäuscht, davon hatte ich mir mehr erhofft, als nur gute Grafik. Spieltiefe war bei Rage ein Fremdwort. Hoffentlich wird Doom 4 - wenn es denn mal kommt - nicht auch so öde.


 
Es ist eben nicht jedes Jahr das selbe. MW3 ist deutlich schlechter als eine Vorgänger.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Februar 2012)

Die größte Entäuschung war Dragon Age 2. Wenn man vom ersten Teil absieht, war es aber als eigenständiges Spiel immer noch ganz gut, mein größter Fehlkauf ist deswegen gan klar Fear 3.
Mittelmäßige und teilweise schlechte Shooter Passagen, schlechtes Balancing und überhaupt kein Grusel. Das einig Gute war das es mich nur 20 euro gekostet hat.


----------



## Kwengie (24. Februar 2012)

neben Dragon Age 2 reiht sich Battlefield 3 in die Fehlkäufe ein und anhand dieser beiden Titel sieht man meiner Meinung eindeutig, wie man Topmarken kaputt machen kann und bei Battlefield 3 fühle ich mich übern Tisch mit sehr leeren Versprechungen gezogen wie in etwa, daß wir (Dice) die bisher größten Maps in der Battlefield-Geschichte gebaut haben.

Das war für mich der Hauptgrund, das Spiel zu kaufen, nachdem ich in Bad Company 2 gesehen habe, was für kleine Schlauchlevel-Maps Dice nun bastelt und für 64 Spieler ist Battlefield nicht mehr ausgelegt.
Meine größte Entäuschung ist Battlefield 3.


----------



## Angeldust (24. Februar 2012)

Ganz klar C&C 4. Hatte mir einen Key für 10 Euro gekauft Ende letzten Jahres... und das war etwa 9 Euro zu teuer für das Spiel^^

DA2 fand ich auch enttäuschend aber es war eigentlich ganz ok. Da war meine Erwarungshaltung nach DAO einfach zu hoch.

Und DNF war cool...eine Zeitreise in die Jugend ;o)... und eine Duke-Statue fürs Regal... hab ich nicht bereut


----------



## Cibox (24. Februar 2012)

Leider F1 2011: Hab's in der Kombi mit Dirt 3 auf Steam gekauft und bin dann bei Zocken von Dirt3 draufgekommen, dass mir eine Rennsimulation überhaupt nicht gefällt! :p Tja... pebkac!


----------



## rrcroadi (24. Februar 2012)

*Fehlkauf*



Kwengie schrieb:


> neben Dragon Age 2 reiht sich Battlefield 3 in die Fehlkäufe ein und anhand dieser beiden Titel sieht man meiner Meinung eindeutig, wie man Topmarken kaputt machen kann und bei Battlefield 3 fühle ich mich übern Tisch mit sehr leeren Versprechungen gezogen wie in etwa, daß wir (Dice) die bisher größten Maps in der Battlefield-Geschichte gebaut haben.
> 
> Das war für mich der Hauptgrund, das Spiel zu kaufen, nachdem ich in Bad Company 2 gesehen habe, was für kleine Schlauchlevel-Maps Dice nun bastelt und für 64 Spieler ist Battlefield nicht mehr ausgelegt.
> Meine größte Entäuschung ist Battlefield 3.


 
Hm.. versteh ich nicht wie man einen Fehlkauf über 200 Stunden zocken kann ????

Mein Fehlkauf war mit Sicherheit Brink. Das ging gar nicht. Vielleicht hätt ich mich vor dem Kauf aber auch besser informieren sollen


----------



## Mothman (24. Februar 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> Batman: Arkham City (0.00 hehe wie geil xD


Hätte ich es mir gekauft, hätte ich es vielleicht gewählt. 
Es war aber kostenlos bei meiner neuen GraKa dabei. 

Ich hab mal RO2 gewählt. Das hat mich mal richtig enttäuscht.


----------



## Kwengie (24. Februar 2012)

da war einer aber ziemlich neugierig und hat in den Stats rumgeschnüffelt... 
Bedenke, daß Battlefield 3 sich schon vier Monate auf unserem Rechner befindet und monatlich würde ich nicht mehr als 50 Stunden spielen, relativ wenig zu den anderen Battlefield-Spielen.


----------



## Phone83 (24. Februar 2012)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Es ist eben nicht jedes Jahr das selbe. MW3 ist deutlich schlechter als eine Vorgänger.


 
trotzdem stellt sich ja die frage warum sich so viele leute cod reihe immer wieder holen und jedes mal kommen neue aus ihren löchern und sage es is schlecht


habe den duke gewählt obwohl ich sogar nur 30 euro zahlte bzw nicht einmal ich ^^war nen geschenk von meiner freudin 
es war nicht sonderlich schlecht aber ich habe halt viel mehr erwartet nicht wegen dem vorgänger..der war eigentlich gleich
ehr wegen der langen entwicklungszeit


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Februar 2012)

ich hatte keinen.


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Februar 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> trotzdem stellt sich ja die frage warum sich so viele leute cod reihe immer wieder holen und jedes mal kommen neue aus ihren löchern und sage es is schlecht


 Vielleicht weil dieses jährliche Hype-Game im Netz nix kostet und nach 4 Stunden kann man es abhaken, was gibt es schöneres für einen Raubkopierer, der noch zig andere aktuelle Spiele auf der Platte liegen hat, die gespielt werden müssen. 
Ich glaube kaum, dass es die ehrlichen COD-Käufer sind, die jedes Jahr meckern, dass sie schon wieder den gleichen Scheiß spielen mussten.


----------



## aut-taker (24. Februar 2012)

Eindeutig Brink. Finde Battlefield und CoD sollten von solchen Umfragen ausgeschlossen werden, weil eh immer nur die jeweiligen Spieler das andere Spiel haten (siehe Metacritic zB)


----------



## Holstentor (24. Februar 2012)

Meiner war Star Wars: The Old Republic. Nicht, dass es ein schlechtes Spiel wäre. Aber ich habe auf Level 10 festgestellt, dass ich auf MMORPGs irgendwie keinen Bock mehr habe...


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (24. Februar 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> trotzdem stellt sich ja die frage warum sich so viele leute cod reihe immer wieder holen und jedes mal kommen neue aus ihren löchern und sage es is schlecht [...]


 
Ich sag dir mal was über die CoD MW Reihe. (Die Trayarch Tietel lass ich mal außen vor)

Cod4: MW1 war echt gut und wohl der Grund für den Erfolg der CoD Reihe. Um gut zu sein brauchte man Skill (zwar nicht so wie in z.B. CS, aber immerhin). Es gab zwar auch schon Dinge die es den "Noobs" ermöglicht haben ab und zu gute Scores zu erreichen, allerdings war der Spielspaß der "Pros" selten dadurch gefärdet.

Dann kam CoD: MW2. Man wollte eine größere Käuferschicht ansprechen und die größte Käuferschicht sind nunaml die Gelegenheitszocker. Und um die nicht sofort wieder zu vergraulen hat man mehr "Noobfreundliche" Sachen eingebaut (G18 akimbo; Tube etc.) Den ehemeligen "Pros" wurde das zu viel und gingen. Doch dadurch wurden die, die in MW1 durchschnittlich bis gut waren, plötzlich gut, zwar regten die sich auch über die G18 etc. auf doch im großen und ganzen hatten sie Spaß (u.a. ich und viele andere die ich kenn).

Dann kam MW3 und noch eine größere Käuferschicht musste angesprochen werden. Also noch mehr Noobfreundliche sachen, doch diemal beschrängte man sich nicht nur auf die Waffen, die Killstreaks, sogar die Maps waren so angelegt, das jeder Bob was reißen kann; auf Kosten der der "Guten". Man kann das Spiel nun gar nicht mehr Kontrolieren, es gibt zu viel Zufallselemente, gut für Noobs schlecht für Pros. Ich kenn einige deren K/D in MW3 im vergelich zu Mw2 halbiert hat. Und viele, die in MW2 Spaß hatten und gut waren, bereuen den kauf von MW3.


----------



## Phone83 (24. Februar 2012)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Ich sag dir mal was über die CoD MW Reihe. (Die Trayarch Tietel lass ich mal außen vor)
> 
> Cod4: MW1 war echt gut und wohl der Grund für den Erfolg der CoD Reihe. Um gut zu sein brauchte man Skill (zwar nicht so wie in z.B. CS, aber immerhin). Es gab zwar auch schon Dinge die es den "Noobs" ermöglicht haben ab und zu gute Scores zu erreichen, allerdings war der Spielspaß der "Pros" selten dadurch gefärdet.
> 
> ...


 
ja brauchste mir nicht sagen ich kann für mich selber entscheiden habe JEDEN CoD teil gespielt und fande (persönlich) nur in cod 1 und 2 den multiplayer gut
und story sowie grafik war echt arm zog aber auch ganz kurz in den das spiel rein da es halt immer ihrgendwo eine explosion oder gab bzw action
ist halt wie autorennen manche finden f1 toll  manche gt


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (24. Februar 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> ja brauchste mir nicht sagen ich kann für mich selber entscheiden habe JEDEN CoD teil gespielt und fande (persönlich) nur in cod 1 und 2 den multiplayer gut
> und story sowie grafik war echt arm zog aber auch ganz kurz in den das spiel rein da es halt immer ihrgendwo eine explosion oder gab bzw action
> ist halt wie autorennen manche finden f1 toll  manche gt


 
war nicht persönlich gemeint, nur du hast mir ne gute vorlage geliefert


----------



## rrcroadi (24. Februar 2012)

@Kwengie

Jap da war ich n bisschen neugierig


----------



## Struppi (24. Februar 2012)

Battlefield 3 ist für mich die größte Frechheit im Jahr 2011. Warum?

1. Das Spiel lief bis zum 12.12.2011 ganz gut. Dann kam BtK und das Spiel lief nicht mehr gut. Weil jetzt auf einmal die Physik voll aufgedreht sein soll. Brauch ich das? Nein! Das kann man nicht mal konfigurieren. Ich fühle mich von EA verarscht. Zuerst mit einem funktionierenden Spiel ködern und dann Update und nix geht mehr? Naja ...

2. Der DEUTSCHE Support. Kann man getrost vergessen. Auf email wird, wenn überhaupt, nur sehr spät und sehr spärlich geantwortet. Wenn man Hilfe bekommen will, muss man sich um den englischen Livechat bemühen. Warum gibts keinen deutschen Livechat? Sagt mir jetzt noch, die müssen sparen ... mit BF3 haben die Millionen oder mehr eingenommen ... Support =Schulnote 5-.

Übrigens, am Telefon ist auch fast nie jemand erreichbar.

3. Origin. Dieses Programm hinkt Steam um Lichtjahre hinterher. Die Pausefunktion beim Laden von Updates etc funktioniert nicht wirklich. Ich habe bei dem B2k-Update bei 30% pausiert. Am nächsten Tag wollte ich fortsetzen, da war er erst bei 10 %. Die Updategröße ist alleine schon eine Frechheit! Es haben nun mal nicht alle DSL-16.000 oder mehr. Ich dümpel noch mit DSL-1000 rum.
Man kann bei Origin auch nicht, wie bei Steam, nach einer Win-Neuinstallation einfach ne Verknüpfung auf den Desktop ziehen und dann starten. Nein, man muss den ganzen Rotz neu installieren und die ganze Grütze neu downloaden. Ich habe STEAM seit 2005 auf einer anderen Partition und musste seitdem nie ein Spiel neu installieren.
Hier würde ich empfehlen, mit der Zeit zu gehen. So wie das läuft ist das steinzeitmäßig.

Ich hatte mit BF3 Probleme am Anfang, konnte nicht spielen. Musste 4x den englischen Livechat bemühen. Aber irgendwann hat mir dann einer geholfen.
Nach dem B2K-Update dieselbe Sch**** ... jetzt wurde mir gesagt, ich solle das Update kaufen. Hab 3x den Livechat bemüht, bevor ich endlich einen anderen Key bekommen habe. Jetzt könnte ich spielen, wenn es denn noch laufen würde ... 

FAZIT: Das war das letzte Spiel von EA. Alleine wegen dem Origin-Mist. BF3 kann ich erst spielen, wenn ich mir die passende Hardware zusammengespart habe. Danke, EA und DICE ...


----------



## Struppi (24. Februar 2012)

Klingelmann schrieb:


> Schliese mich DrProof und smooth1980 an. BF3 ist füe die Tonne. Nicht nur wegen dem Stasi-tool Origin. Weltschlechtester Support. Gameaccount ohne Begründung nach zwei Monaten geschlossen, das nenn ich mal Diktatur. Goodbye EA.


 
Ging nem Kumpel von mir auch so. Hat gar nix gemacht und die haben dem den Acc gesperrt. Wäre angeblich ein generelles Problem, bla bla.
Komischerweise ging es auf einmal nach 2 Tagen wieder. 
Mit dem Support gebe ich Dir recht. Der deutsche ist fürn Arsch. Der englische ist einigermaßen akzeptabel, wenn man jemanden in den Livechat bekommt der Bock hat zu helfen. 

Über Origin ... Ohne Worte.^^


----------



## golani79 (24. Februar 2012)

GenX3601966 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum hier so viele Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 für einen Fehlkauf halten!? Das ist doch jedes Jahr das gleiche, da weiß man doch, was einen erwartet!


 
Zur SP Kampagne kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich diese noch nicht gespielt habe. Werde das aber auf alle Fälle machen und ich bin mir sicher, die ist auch wieder ziemlich gut gelungen.

Nur hole ich mir CoD Titel halt hauptsächlich wegen dem MP - MW2 hab ich als Budgetversion gekauft und den MP nie gespielt. Nach Black Ops war ich von MW3 aber ziemlich enttäuscht was den MP anbelangt - deshalb spiele ich im MP nach wie vor auch noch Black Ops.


----------



## Xgribbelfix (24. Februar 2012)

Also ich habe mir von diesen Spielen Assassins Creed, Brink und Bulletstorm geholt und ich tendiere momentan eher zu AC als Fehlkauf. Brink war für mich eines der besten Spiele die rauskamen. Und Bulletstorm fand ich das "Kampf"system sehr schön, auch wenn die Story meh war.


----------



## Dreamlfall (24. Februar 2012)

@Struppi ohhh ich hab so mitleid mit dir mit einer 1000DSL und low pc online zu spielen wer hat dir ins hirn gesch..  Und was hat der Support von EA mit BF3 zu tun?
Alle Negativen seiten die du und andere über BF3 hier auflisten hatte ich noch nie naja scheint so als ob ich glück hab  oder einfach BF3 spiele so wie mein Freundeskreis bei dennen gab es bisher auch noch keine Probleme. 
Vorschlag kauf dir nen ordentlichen PC ne mind. 6000DSL und alles läuft wie Butter! (und wenn man sich nicht wie eine Pussy benimmt ist Origin sogar richtig nützlich!)


----------



## AMCDuke (24. Februar 2012)

GenX3601966 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum hier so viele Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 für einen Fehlkauf halten!? Das ist doch jedes Jahr das gleiche, da weiß man doch, was einen erwartet!


 
Du hast es genau so geschrieben wie ich es mir gedacht hab, wie kann man das als Fehlkauf bewerten wenn man heute schon weiß was einen dieses jahr wieder erwartet.


----------



## HNRGargamel (24. Februar 2012)

Crysis 2... war ein totaler Fehlerkauf! Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich das Game vorbestellt hatte und am Releasetag nur nen Dx9 Modus zocken durfte, war das Gameplay IMO deutlich schlechter als in Teil 1...


----------



## ThXCry (24. Februar 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ist Modern Warfare 3 das wohl schlechteste Call of Duty aller Zeiten.
Auch wenn die Entwickler schöne Neuerungen ins Spiel gebracht haben ist es immer das gleiche geblieben. Auch das angeblich gute "Waffenbalancing" ist meiner Meinung nach um einiges schlechter als in den Vorgänger. 
So viel zu meiner Meinung...


----------



## Darknomis806 (24. Februar 2012)

wie jeder cod drückt

lol wieso kauft ihr es euch wenn ihr schon wisst was ihr bekommt?


----------



## JillValentine21 (24. Februar 2012)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Crysis 2... war ein totaler Fehlerkauf! Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich das Game vorbestellt hatte und am Releasetag nur nen Dx9 Modus zocken durfte, war das Gameplay IMO deutlich schlechter als in Teil 1...


 
Ganz deiner Meinung man hätte dem Setting aus dem ersten teil treu bleiben sollen.. Und vom Multiplayer sprech ich erst gar nicht aber für mich als Fan des ersten Teils war Crysis 2 absoluter BullS***t


----------



## JillValentine21 (24. Februar 2012)

Struppi schrieb:


> Ging nem Kumpel von mir auch so. Hat gar nix gemacht und die haben dem den Acc gesperrt. Wäre angeblich ein generelles Problem, bla bla.
> Komischerweise ging es auf einmal nach 2 Tagen wieder.
> Mit dem Support gebe ich Dir recht. Der deutsche ist fürn Arsch. Der englische ist einigermaßen akzeptabel, wenn man jemanden in den Livechat bekommt der Bock hat zu helfen.
> 
> Über Origin ... Ohne Worte.^^


 
naja wenn eure ACCs gesperrt wurden dann liegt es meistens daran das Leute euch zu oft gemeldet haben wegen cheaten oder was weiß ich oder ihr habt euch im Forum daneben benommen (aus der Sicht der Admins) Ich spiel dieses Spiel zwar nicht aber das ist es was ich so drüber gelesen habe zudem hatten die glaube ich auch das Problem das Hacker unschuldige Spieler bannen konnten.. Wurde hier auch drüber berichtet glaub ich..

Also nicht immer gleich alles auf andere schieben denn *Ich hab ja nichts gemacht* liegt in dem Falle ganz im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## Oelf (24. Februar 2012)

bei mir war`s shogun 2, dem szenario konnt ich nicht soviel abgewinnen wie erhofft.
nach kurzer zeit hat es mich gelangweilt, ich hab danach sogar wieder empire ausgegraben.


----------



## X3niC (24. Februar 2012)

Struppi schrieb:


> Über Origin ... Ohne Worte.^^


 Nein bitte sag mal was stört dich dran.
ICH muss wirklich sagen, dass Origin genauso "stört" wie Steam. Bin ein sehr großer Fan von Steam, hab selten bis gar keine Probleme damit. Von Origin bin ich jetzt kein Fan aber ich finde es stört auch nicht. Es ist überflüssig, keine frage, aber stören tut es nicht. Ich starte BF3, Origin startet im Hintergrund -Fertig.


----------



## JillValentine21 (24. Februar 2012)

Naja 1. Ist es schon länger bekannt dass EA mit dem support geizt dazu muss man nur mal googeln^^ 2. Ist es auch bekannt das man für Spiele wie zb Battlefield eine ausreichende hardware benötigt dass steht auch auf der verpackung drauf..

Einfach vorher informieren aber ich kenn das ist mir auch schon passiert als ich noch kaum ahnung hatte^^


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. Februar 2012)

(x) Arkham City:
Bei release sehr miese Performance, Effekte, die leicht auf ATI umsetzbar gewesen wäre Nvidia exklusiv, patch hat lange gebraucht. Als dieser da war, hatte ich es schon durch.

Als Spiel aber sehr gut. Mitlerweile wurde die Performance zumindest verbessert.

Würde es nicht gerade als "Fehlkauf" einstufen, hätte es aber später kaufen sollen.


----------



## billy336 (24. Februar 2012)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Gibst du mir mal deine Zeitmaschine?


 
jo kannst haben  ne spass beiseite. hast natürlich recht ja: bia war ja in diesem jahr^^


----------



## Sirius89 (24. Februar 2012)

Bei mir wars Brink.Einfach furchtbar das Spiel.Wie kann man nur so nen Kacke entwickeln SplashDamage!?


----------



## Svatlas (24. Februar 2012)

Bei mir wars Anno2070....einfach nur oede und langweilige Fortsetzung.....schade schade und dann dieser ganze Onlinemist inkl dort.


----------



## Bullfrog (24. Februar 2012)

Irr ich mich oder war C&C nicht schon älter....naja, egal. Fan der ersten Stunde (d.h. seit Dune), jeden Blödsinn mitgemacht, gehofft das es nächstes mal besser wird und jetzt hätte ich Bock auf ne private Unterredung mit dem Gamedesigner von Tiberian Twilight. Nur er, ich und ein dicker Eichenholzknüppel.

zu dem ganzen CoD- bashing fällt mir im übrigen nur der Vergleich mit McDonalds ein. Alle hassen es, keiner würde zugeben dort zu essen, kritisiert wird alles von der Qualität bis zum Geschmack und dennoch verkauft sich das Zeugs wie geschnitten Brot. Ehrlich, CoD ist in jedem Jahr so überraschend wie Weihnachten. Keine KI, viel Pathos, Action, Explosionen laue Stroy. Wers kauft weis worauf er sich einlässt, gibt keinen Grund dann noch zu jammern.


----------



## N7ghty (24. Februar 2012)

Da fehlen aber ein paar Spiele, Shogun 2 Total War war doch auch 2011? Und Deus Ex 3?


----------



## Polmage (24. Februar 2012)

mmh, irgendwie hatte ich keinen Fehlkauf. War auch nur Shift 2 und BF3 dieses Jahr. Irgendwie kommt viel schrott raus (mal abgesehen von den Rollenspielen, welche mir aber zu lang dauern).#

Den Singleplayer von BF3 würd ich als Fehlkauf abstempeln. Sowas schlechtes, langweiliges hab ich noch nicht gesehn.
Aber der Multiplayer reists halt raus, gibt nichts geileres. Schon über 120h Spielspaß. Das allein war das Geld wert .


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. Februar 2012)

Polmage schrieb:


> mmh, irgendwie hatte ich keinen Fehlkauf. War auch nur Shift 2 und BF3 dieses Jahr. Irgendwie kommt viel schrott raus (mal abgesehen von den Rollenspielen, welche mir aber zu lang dauern).#
> 
> Den Singleplayer von BF3 würd ich als Fehlkauf abstempeln. Sowas schlechtes, langweiliges hab ich noch nicht gesehn.
> Aber der Multiplayer reists halt raus, gibt nichts geileres. Schon über 120h Spielspaß. Das allein war das Geld wert .


 
Was fandest du denn an Shift 2 schlecht? (hatte vor es mir irgendwann zu budget zu kaufen)


----------



## ViktorVal (25. Februar 2012)

Diese Statistik ist doch völlig nichtssagend, so lange man nicht weiß, welche Spiele die Abstimmenden überhaupt gekauft haben.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. Februar 2012)

ViktorVal schrieb:


> Diese Statistik ist doch völlig nichtssagend, so lange man nicht weiß, welche Spiele die Abstimmenden überhaupt gekauft haben.



Ich hatte auch das Gefühl, dass wahrscheinlich viele CoD gewählt haben, nur weil sie es haten.


----------



## JamesMark (25. Februar 2012)

Ganz klar Homefront. Stellt sogar die neuen Cod-Teile in den Schatten.
(Natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung, aber die Spiele entsprechen einfach nicht meinen Vorlieben).

Habe mich bei Homefront von der Werbung blenden lassen statt mal die Tests abzuwarten. Sehr sehr schwaches Spiel.


----------



## Klingelmann (25. Februar 2012)

Struppi schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 ist für mich die größte Frechheit im Jahr 2011. Warum?
> 
> 1. Das Spiel lief bis zum 12.12.2011 ganz gut. Dann kam BtK und das Spiel lief nicht mehr gut. Weil jetzt auf einmal die Physik voll aufgedreht sein soll. Brauch ich das? Nein! Das kann man nicht mal konfigurieren. Ich fühle mich von EA verarscht. Zuerst mit einem funktionierenden Spiel ködern und dann Update und nix geht mehr? Naja ...
> 
> ...



Bin ganz deiner meinung. Verbugt, vom Spiel bis zum Support. Gute Spieler die die Möglichkeiten des Spiels nutzen werden zum Dank gebannt. Unsere Game-Community hatt darauf die BF3-Server gekündigt.


----------



## Fresh1981 (25. Februar 2012)

@JamesMark: Sehe ich auch so.Bin davon komplett enttäuscht.Habe es mir nach den ganzen Vorberichten vorbestellt.Die waren durchweg recht gut.Dann naja sehr schwach.Vor allem die HeliFlugeinlage am Ende.Aber daraus habe ich gelernt warte lieber auf die Tests ab.


----------



## zakuma (25. Februar 2012)

Aufjedenfall Brink der Patzer das ATI Nutzer trotz starker GraKas anfangs so gut wie gar nicht spielen konnten war ja wohl der letzte mist und ich habe viel mehr erwartet bezüglich gameplay!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (25. Februar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch das Gefühl, dass wahrscheinlich viele CoD gewählt haben, nur weil sie es haten.


 Joa... da wirds noch lange nen Kiddiekrieg drum geben. Musst dich nur hier in den Kommentaren umgucken und wirst mehrere *facepalm* Erlebnisse haben


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (25. Februar 2012)

Na ja ....Duke Nukem war in dem Sinne kein fehlkauf, denn man wusste ja was einen erwartet.
Mir fehlt hier in der Liste eindeutig Anno 2070 - DAS war ein Fehlkauf!
Derweil zocke ich wieder Anno 1404, und handele mit Mandeln und baue Kathedralen.


----------



## Struppi (25. Februar 2012)

Dreamlfall schrieb:


> @Struppi ohhh ich hab so mitleid mit dir mit einer 1000DSL und low pc online zu spielen wer hat dir ins hirn gesch..  Und was hat der Support von EA mit BF3 zu tun?
> Alle Negativen seiten die du und andere über BF3 hier auflisten hatte ich noch nie naja scheint so als ob ich glück hab  oder einfach BF3 spiele so wie mein Freundeskreis bei dennen gab es bisher auch noch keine Probleme.
> Vorschlag kauf dir nen ordentlichen PC ne mind. 6000DSL und alles läuft wie Butter! (und wenn man sich nicht wie eine Pussy benimmt ist Origin sogar richtig nützlich!)


 
Kannst du Dir vorstellen, dass es Leute gibt die für ihr Geld hart arbeiten müssen? Viele bekommen alles in den Ar*** geschoben und wissen den Wert des Geldes nicht zu schätzen. Die sagen der Mutti was sie wollen und die Mutti macht dann ... Will jetzt nicht behaupten, dass Du einer davon bist. Aber die Vermutung liegt nahe ...

Der Kern meiner Aussage war ja, dass es vor dem verf****** Update ganz gut lief. Mit mittleren bis hohen Details ganz vernünftig. NACH dem Update dann nicht mehr. Und genau das regt mich so auf ...

Wegen meinem lahmen Inet hab ich mich schon sehr viel und intensiv mit der T-Com rumgestritten. Kabel Deutschland geht bei uns nicht und andere Anbieter können mir kein schnelleres Inet garantieren. 

Und ... Die Updategröße ist und bleibt ne Frechheit! Heutzutage kann man Sachen packen, d.h. sie werden kleiner ... EA hat davon scheinbar noch nix gehört. Dann die kumulativen Updates ... Mit jedem Update lädt man den alten Rotz vom vorigen Update nochmal. = Steinzeit.

Ich rate jedem davon ab, sich BF3 zu kaufen. Wenn mans nach der Installation überhaupt spielen kann ...


----------



## Freakless08 (25. Februar 2012)

Dreamlfall schrieb:


> Und was hat der Support von EA mit BF3 zu tun?


Wer vertreibt das Spiel? Zwar wird es von DICE Programmiert aber EA ist genauso für den Support zuständig.



> Alle Negativen seiten die du und andere über BF3 hier auflisten hatte ich noch nie naja scheint so als ob ich glück hab  oder einfach BF3 spiele so wie mein Freundeskreis bei dennen gab es bisher auch noch keine Probleme.


Schön für dich und weiter?



> @Struppi ohhh ich hab so mitleid mit dir mit einer 1000DSL und low pc online zu spielen wer hat dir ins hirn gesch..
> 
> Vorschlag kauf dir nen ordentlichen PC ne mind. 6000DSL und alles läuft wie Butter! (und wenn man sich nicht wie eine Pussy benimmt ist Origin sogar richtig nützlich!)


Außer dein Kiddygeflame und Beleidigungen kommt von dir aber nichts konstruktives. Dein tolles DSL ist auch nicht überall verfügbar. Es gibt noch genug Orte die sich mit DSL 384 oder 1000 zufrieden geben müssen zudem spielt Geld eben auch eine Rolle. Man bekommt nicht alles in den Hintern gesteckt wie es wohl bei dir der Fall ist.


----------



## crinch0158 (25. Februar 2012)

Schade dass MW3 hier so gehatet wird. Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich jetzt unbeliebt mache: Vielleicht ist BF3 besser als MW3 (Ich habe BF3 nicht gespielt, habe es aber noch vor nachzuholen). Aber MW3 ist definitiv kein Fehlkauf! Ich wette, 4 von 5 Leuten, die hier gegen/für MW3 gestimmt haben, sind nicht einmal im Besitz des Spiels. Wobei ich da nochmal sagen muss: MW3 ist nicht perfekt, die Grafik ist schwach (IW-5.0 - Engine = IW-3.0 mit ein bisschen mehr Leuchteffekten.), die Kampagne ist bombastisch, aber nicht unbedingt fordernd, daher eher seichte Popcornunterhaltung, der PC-Multiplayer ist überhäuft mit Cheatern gegen die IW anscheinend nicht mal was unternimmt, Elite ist z.Zt. konsolenexklusiv, die neuen Maps sogar z.Zt. XBox360-exklusiv (ab 28.02., wenn ich mich nicht täusche, gibts die auch für PS3), die Community ist auf gut Deutsch für den Ar***. Das frustriert.

Aber trotzdem ist MW3 verdammt unterhaltsam, schafft es mich seit fast 130 Stunden vor den Bildschirm zu fesseln. Die neuen Spielmodi, allen voran Kill Confirmed sind genial, es gibt keine imba op - Waffen mehr (bis auf akimbo, ganz ehrlich IW, haut den Müll raus.), die Kampagne ist vielleicht flach, aber macht verdammt viel Spaß. Zudem hat sich an dem MW-Erfolgskonzept seit einiger Zeit nichts geändert, mir kann keiner erzählen, MW3 hätte seine Erwartungen nicht erfüllt, obwohl er sich über das Spiel und seine Vorgänger informiert hat.

Denn das macht für mich einen Fehlkauf aus: Ich habe mich über das Spiel informiert / die Trailer sind vielversprechend / die Vorgänger sind klasse / die Bewertungen sind klasse und TROTZDEM ist das Spiel Müll. Dann ist es ein Fehlkauf und das war bei MW3 garantiert nicht so.

--> Mein Fehlkauf des Jahres: Homefront. Viele Videos gesehen, viele Berichte gelesen, einmal durchgespielt, nie wieder angefasst. Richtiger Müll.

So, jetzt hasst ihr mich alle weil ich MW3 gut finde, ich habe meinen Job erledigt.


----------



## Franzose82 (25. Februar 2012)

*???????*



Thethingagain schrieb:


> Meiner war definitiv Battlefield 3 - geschickt bekommen, leider geöffnet und dann wegen Origin nicht mal installiert. Liegt ungenutzt herum und ich werd's irgendwann mal mit einem Hundstrümmerl verschönert als Gag an die EA Zentrale schicken...




wie kann man so hohl in der birne sein, um so eine idiotische meinung abzugeben? wie alt bist du, 10?

wer hat denn nicht gewusst das das game über origin läuft. 
das nächste mal das bisschen hirn vor dem kauf einschalten und dann erst zuschlagen.


----------



## sweede (25. Februar 2012)

Also bei mir sind 2 spiele die ich als fehlkauf bezeichnen würde: Battlefield 3 und Modern Warfare 3. MW3 hat ja jedenfalls im multiplayer noch ein bisschen spaß gemacht, aber BF3 war mir dann einfach zu schlecht und es ist das erste spiel das ich in meinem ganzen leben wieder verkauft habe; also habe ich hier für BF3 abgestimmt.


----------



## coolmodi1 (25. Februar 2012)

Franzose82 schrieb:


> wie kann man so hohl in der birne sein, um so eine idiotische meinung abzugeben? wie alt bist du, 10?
> 
> wer hat denn nicht gewusst das das game über origin läuft.
> das nächste mal das bisschen hirn vor dem kauf einschalten und dann erst zuschlagen.


 
Überhaupt, ich wette die meisten haben eh nur was gegen Origin weil es halt gerade "angesagt" ist etwas dagegen zu haben.
Will garnicht wissen wie viele Idioten die Anti-Origin Propaganda blind aufnehmen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2012)

coolmodi1 schrieb:


> Überhaupt, ich wette die meisten haben eh nur was gegen Origin weil es halt gerade "angesagt" ist etwas dagegen zu haben.
> *Will garnicht wissen wie viele Idioten die Anti-Origin Propaganda blind aufnehmen..*.


 
Es ist natürlich Propaganda, wenn selbst Rechtsanwälte gesagt haben, dass das mit Origin bzw. den AGB nicht ganz rechtmäßig ist und sie sich dort Sachen herausnehmen, was sie aktuell vielleicht nicht tun, aber in Zukunft tun könnten. 
Oder denkst du etwa der Datenschutzbeauftragte hat sich einfach aus Spass an der Freude daran beteiligt und beäugt das Ganze nur, weil ihm langweilig ist?
Und EA macht das ganze nicht nur am PC, sondern auch auf anderen Systemen: Zombies und Telefonnummern – die Zweite | theorigin.de
Wem da nicht klar wird, was die Verantwortlichen vorhaben, dann weiß ich es auch nicht.


----------



## Sonic1080 (25. Februar 2012)

Da ich die GamesAktuell lese, kann es gar kein Fehlkauf gegeben haben


----------



## VideoGameFan (25. Februar 2012)

Schade das man nur einen Titel wählen durfte.
Hier waren nämlich mehrere Titel die es wert gewesen wären ausgewählt zu werden.
Hab mich dann aber für DNF entschieden.


----------



## Crizpy (25. Februar 2012)

An alle die sehen das MW3 am meisten geklickt wurde ich als BF fan schäme mich ein BF fan zu sein, wieso?
WEIL ich ganz ganz sicher bin das es hier Leute gibt die auf MW3 geklickt haben obwohl sie es nicht mal gekauft haben,
vor allem die BFFanboys unter uns ihr solltet euch schämen über etwas zu urteilen was ihr nicht mal lang genug gespielt bzw. nicht mal gekauft habt. 
Einfach beschämend diese Generation -.-, man ich vermisse die jahre von 2000 bis 2005  ,da war alles noch OK und nicht so ein "blabla das ist beste spiel" Hype!
Zur Info ich hab auch DNF angeklickt weil 12 Jahre Entwicklung und dann so etwas?!?!

So bin dann mal BF3 mit meinem schatz C4 rumtrollen 
(gelegentlich zock ich auch MW3 ich bin kein Spielehasser^^)

C4-Ever


----------



## Gerry (25. Februar 2012)

Ohhh, eine Umfrage für die Trolle!?

Mal wieder ... denn zwei gute Spiele liegen vorne.

BF3 wurde übrigens von Usern (125 000) der GS zum besten MP-Spiel und hinter Skyrim zum zweitbesten Spiel des Jahres 2011 gewählt.


----------



## Dibony (25. Februar 2012)

Stronghold 3 ist definitv das Schlimmste.


----------



## Kwengie (25. Februar 2012)

aut-taker schrieb:


> ... Finde Battlefield und CoD sollten von solchen Umfragen ausgeschlossen werden, weil eh immer nur die jeweiligen Spieler das andere Spiel haten (siehe Metacritic zB)



... und warum?
Ich bin beispielsweise ein Battlefield-Spieler der ersten Stunde und ich bin jedenfalls andere Qualität gewohnt als das, was uns seit Bad Company 2 serviert wird. CoD kenne ich nicht und ich habe noch sehr gut das Battlefield 3 - CoD MW3-Gebashe im Ohr, so daß schon der Eindruck entsteht, daß man um allen Preis Battlefield 3 verdeocodieren muß, oder wie das heißt, damit die angepeilte Absatzmenge erreicht wird.
War doch mit Dragon Age II das selbe und was wurde aus dem tollen Rollenspiel? Gegnerwellen, Gegner spawnen hinter Deiner Truppe und auch vorne und so weiter...


----------



## AMGdriver (26. Februar 2012)

Fehlkauf 2011: Pc Games Ausgabe 01 - 12 / 2011 hehehehe 
Nur Spass, kaufe seit Jahren keine PC Games Ausgabe mehr. 

Fehlkäufe bei Spielen gab es 2011 nicht. Bin mit allen Titeln zufrieden. 
COD MW3, Battlefield, NFS, Rage, Alien Breed, Skyrim, TDU2....... alles gute Spiele.

Mein letzter Fehlkauf war 1986 Helikopter Jagd für den C64...


----------



## razer81 (26. Februar 2012)

Was für eine tolle und aussagekräftige Umfrage. Ist doch ganz normal, dass bf3 und mw3 die höchsten Wertungen stehen. Die Spiele wurden ja auch wesentlich öfter verkauft als alle anderen. 

Das "Die Sims Mittelalter" 0% hat wundert mich auch nicht. Das Spiel kauft ja auch niemand, zumindest würde es niemand freiwillig zugeben. 
Nein, aber "Die Sims"-Spieler treiben sich bestimmt nicht so massenhaft auf pcgames.de rum. 

Jedenfalls hat diese Umfrage überhaupt keinen Aussagewert. Das schlechteste Spiel könnte in dieser Umfrage das beste Ergebnis bekommen, weil es niemand gekauft hat.


----------



## Bangheader (26. Februar 2012)

Mal wieder son Fanboy/Hater-Wettrennen...


----------



## rider210 (26. Februar 2012)

Vote done: Modern Warfare 3 (oder isses doch Cod4???)


----------



## MarcelSchulz (27. Februar 2012)

razer81 schrieb:


> Was für eine tolle und aussagekräftige Umfrage. Ist doch ganz normal, dass bf3 und mw3 die höchsten Wertungen stehen. Die Spiele wurden ja auch wesentlich öfter verkauft als alle anderen.
> 
> Das "Die Sims Mittelalter" 0% hat wundert mich auch nicht. Das Spiel kauft ja auch niemand, zumindest würde es niemand freiwillig zugeben.
> Nein, aber "Die Sims"-Spieler treiben sich bestimmt nicht so massenhaft auf pcgames.de rum.
> ...


 
Es geht doch auch gar nicht darum das schlechtese Spiel und das beste Spiel rauszufiltern sondern einfach die Fehlkäufe der Community


----------



## Struppi (27. Februar 2012)

Klingelmann schrieb:


> Bin ganz deiner meinung. Verbugt, vom Spiel bis zum Support. Gute Spieler die die Möglichkeiten des Spiels nutzen werden zum Dank gebannt. Unsere Game-Community hatt darauf die BF3-Server gekündigt.


 
Wir haben unseren BF3-Server bei 4netplayers kündigen wollen. Bei Abschluss des Vertrages war die Kündigungsfrist einen Monat. Wir haben Anfang Februar zum Ende Februar kündigen wollen. Als Antwort kam, eine Kündigung sei erst zum Ende Oktober möglich. Jetzt habe ich nochmal auf der Seite geschaut. Die haben doch tatsächlich die Kündigungsfrist von einem Monat rausgenommen. Nun kann man 3/6/12 Monate kündigen. Wir sind in Widerspruch gegangen, da ja zum Vertragsabschluss die Kündigungsfrist einen Monat betrug und wir den Vertrag zu den damals geltenden Konditionen abgeschlossen hatten. Es kam auch keine Email mit veränderten AGB´s, welche dann ja ebenfalls zu einem Sonderkündigungsrecht geführt hätten. Wir haben nichts in der Richtung bekommen. Auch nix, wo man den Erhalt bestätigen muss ... Hier wurde die Kündigungsfrist eigenmächtig verändert. Bestimmt, weil viele ihre Server nach einem Monat wieder loswerden wollten.

Auch ein Argument gegen BF3 ... Nach fast einem halben Jahr nach Release gibt es noch kein Tool, mit dem man VERNÜNFTIG den Server administrieren kann. Alles nur so halbe Sachen. Der Reserveslot geht nicht, das Kicken und Bannen ist umständlich wie Sau usw ...

Ich denke nicht, dass das hier ein Wettbewerb zwischen BF3 und MW3 ist. BF3 ist einfach nur schlecht und MW3 ... naja ... habs mal kurz angespielt bei nem Freund. Ist nicht mein Fall. 

BF3 ist so gehypt worden. Ich hab damals schon die Beta gespielt. Und die war viel zu kurz. Aber es musste ja auf Biegen und Brechen vor MW3 rauskommen. Meiner Meinung nach hätte sich EA mehr Zeit lassen müssen, dann wären die Kinderkrankheiten zumindest ausgemerzt. So wirklich rund läuft es ja jetzt auch noch nicht ... Hier ging es leider nur ums schnelle Geld ... und am Support wird fleißig gespart. Man hat ja die Kohle, mehr scheint nicht zu interessieren.


----------



## knarfe1000 (27. Februar 2012)

Rage.

Kein komplett schlechtes Spiel, aber zum einen extrem verbuggt (startete bei mir anfangs noch nicht mal).

Auch das Gameplay war nach ein paar Stunden durchgekaut. 

Gemessen an die Erwartungen - schließlich ist es ein Spiel von ID - eine herbe Enttäuschung.


----------



## Gerry (27. Februar 2012)

Struppi schrieb:


> BF3 ist einfach nur schlecht



Deine Meinung ist einfach nur eine Mindermeinung.


----------



## JamesMark (27. Februar 2012)

Ich muss nochmal das Eis für BF3 brechen:
Klar ist Origin fragwürdig, hier soll aber das Spiel bewertet werden oder bewertet ihr hier alle Steam schlecht nur weil z.B. Rage via Steam erschienen ist? Mit Sicherheit nicht, also hört mal auf mit dem Rotz!

Battlefield 3 ist und bleibt der BESTE MULTIPLAYERSHOOTER der gesamten, jawohl GESAMTEN Spielegeschichte. Ich rede hier rein vom Spiel, Gameplay, Grafik, Umfang und und und! Das kann hier niemand abstreiten.

Also bitte: Bewertet das SPIEL und nicht ORIGIN!

*PS Kommt jetzt bitte nicht damit, dass Origin Pflicht ist, wenn man BF3 spielen will, hat trotzdem nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun.


----------



## Klingelmann (27. Februar 2012)

Struppi schrieb:


> Wir haben unseren BF3-Server bei 4netplayers kündigen wollen. Bei Abschluss des Vertrages war die Kündigungsfrist einen Monat. Wir haben Anfang Februar zum Ende Februar kündigen wollen. Als Antwort kam, eine Kündigung sei erst zum Ende Oktober möglich. Jetzt habe ich nochmal auf der Seite geschaut. Die haben doch tatsächlich die Kündigungsfrist von einem Monat rausgenommen.



 Zahlungen/Überweisungen einstellen und auf die Kündigung verweisen,fertig.

BF3 ist und bleibt ein Fehlkauf. Mir kommt kein EA Spiel mehr ins Haus.
Es wird abgestimmt mit den Füssen. Goodbye BF3, goodbye EA.


----------



## Struppi (28. Februar 2012)

Ich kauf mir auch keinen EA-Titel mehr. Wenn man sich mal über die Machenschaften von EA beliest, wird einem schlecht. Als nächstes haben die vor, den Smartphone-Markt, speziell Android, zu überschwemmen. Dann kommt die Spionage erst richtig in Fahrt. SMS, Emails, Telefonbuch ausspähen wollen die. Und es wird die Internetverbindung umkonfiguriert, so dass man permanent online ist. Muss man sowas unterstützen? Ich sage NEIN!

BF3 liegt jetzt brach, weil nach dem Update die Hardwareanforderungen drastisch gestiegen sind. Zumindest wird jetzt die CPU stärker beansprucht. Und die Angaben von EA sind da ja auch irreführend: QuadCore-CPU ... keine Hertz-Zahl, nix. Ich hab nen QuadCore und es läuft seit dem Update eher dürftig. Vorher so um die 35-50 fps, nachher 30-40 fps. Manchmal geht die fps sogar bis auf 20 runter, dann wirds unspielbar ...


----------



## SHGeneral (28. Februar 2012)

Brink, CoD MW3, TDU2, SWTOR... allesamt gekauft und bereut... man hat die Hoffnung auf etwas neues und wird enttäuscht... Jene Games, welche nicht so gehypt werden, überraschen meist... man lernt zum Glück aus Fehlern


----------



## MADmanOne (1. März 2012)

*Fear 3*

Mein Fehlkauf war Fear 3. So eine grottenschlechte Fortsetzung des grandiosen ersten Teils und des für mich immer noch sehr guten zweiten Teils habe ich nicht erwartet. Null Grusel, null Spannung, was sie aus dem Fear2 Charakter gemacht haben finde ich eine Frechheit und das Ende finde ich ebenfalls behämmert. Das ist für mich jedenfalls eines der schlechtesten Spiele gewesen die ich je gezockt habe. Dieses Spiel habe ich nach dem Durchspielen direkt entsorgt. Das weiterzuverkaufen hätte mir ein schlechtes Gewissen bereitet.

Positiv überrascht haben mich dagegen DNF (da hatte ich keine hohen Erwartungen, deswegen war ich dann doch überracht das es Spaß gemacht hat) und Bulletstorm (ich gebe zu das ich mich prima amüsiert habe, da das Spiel einfach nur groteskt ist...und die Sprüche der Charaktäre fand ich teilweise richtig klasse...und dann das Skillshot System...ich habe es sogar mehrfach gezockt).



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich Propaganda, wenn selbst Rechtsanwälte gesagt haben, dass das mit Origin bzw. den AGB nicht ganz rechtmäßig ist und sie sich dort Sachen herausnehmen, was sie aktuell vielleicht nicht tun, aber in Zukunft tun könnten.
> Oder denkst du etwa der Datenschutzbeauftragte hat sich einfach aus Spass an der Freude daran beteiligt und beäugt das Ganze nur, weil ihm langweilig ist?
> Und EA macht das ganze nicht nur am PC, sondern auch auf anderen Systemen: Zombies und Telefonnummern – die Zweite | theorigin.de
> Wem da nicht klar wird, was die Verantwortlichen vorhaben, dann weiß ich es auch nicht.


 
Soweit ich gelesen habe wurden die AGBs mittlerweile geändert und sollen nur noch ähnliche Klauseln wie Steam enthalten. Nach Hause telefoniert hat die Software bisher auch nicht, das hat die ct nachgewiesen. Trotzdem behalte ich das auch im Auge, in Moment ist Origin für mich aber kein Grund ein EA Spiel abzulehnen...da entscheide ich ganz nach Qualität des Games...da gibt es schon genug Gründe 
Jeder der Origin wegen dem Datenschutz und Spionage ablehnt hat hoffentlich auch keinen Facebook Account, was die sammeln und spionieren ist noch viel krasser...der größte Fail für mich ist auf Facebook über Origin zu haten, so Leute kann ich nicht ernst nehmen. Den Aspekt der Gamebindung an einen Account sehe ich zwar auch kritisch, bei Steam habe ich aber das gleiche Problem. Ansonsten glaube ich nicht, daß EA einen Geheimdienst aufmachen will oder das FBI beliefern...EA will Geld verdienen. Und wie FB auch werden sie versuchen wollen möglichst viel über ihre Kunden zu erfahren damit sie ihre Produkte besser verkaufen können. Es bleibt auf jedenfall wichtig das die Datenschutzbeauftragen das im Auge behalten, damit es mit den gesetzlichen Regelungen konform geht. Aber ich sehe für mich persönlich derzeit keinen Boykott-Grund...aber ich schaue was da weiter draus wird.


----------



## Setzergott (1. März 2012)

Selten habe ich einen Spielekauf so bereut wie bei SW:Tor...soviele Bugs, zig Ladebilschirme, Disconnects, Performance-Problemen im PvP, etc. habe ich vorher noch nie erlebt. 
Evtl. schaue ich da nochmal in nem halben Jahr rein...aber auch nur vielleicht. Bis dahin erscheint ja noch Guildwars2, das den Berichten nach einiges richtig macht.

Schade ist - das Spiel hat/hatte unheimlich viel Potential, aber Bioware/EA hat das Spiel voll gegen die Wand gefahren.


----------



## IceGamer (2. März 2012)

Kann das Voting nicht ganz verstehen...
Wie kann man MW 3 auf Platz 1 wählen??

Die Story ist um einiges besser als in B3 und auch das Gameplay sagt mir mehr zu. Zudem gabs kein Origin.
Aber wahrscheinlich voten hier nur kleine Kinder, die sich keine eigene Meinung bilden können... Alle finden MW3 schlecht, also muss das wohl schlecht sein...

Natürlich ist es schlechtes als die Vorgänger von Infinity Ward, aber immer noch besser als jedes Teryarch spiel. Zudem weiß man was man bekommt... Ist ja nicht so, dass es irgendwelche grundlegen Änderungen gibt, weder im Multiplayer, der eindeutig nicht an B3 herranreicht, noch im Singleplayer.
Da war ich von Origin mehr enttäuscht... Hatte ständig Probleme, mit der Verbindung und habs jetzt wieder verkauft... Meiner Meinung nach das schwächste Battlefield, dass jemals produziert wurde und ich hab sie alle vom Release an gezockt.

Und da mit jetzt nicht die kleinen Kinder micvh als Fan-Boy bezeichnen:

Bei meinem persönlichem Voting steht C&C 4 ganz oben, gefolgt von Stronghold 3 und Serious Sam 3. Aber direkt dahinter findet man dann Titel wie den Duke und Battlefield. Mein Kandidat für 2012: Call of Duty Black Ops 2


----------



## realgsus (2. März 2012)

Ich hab mich wochenlang auf MW3 gefreut nur um dann 2 Wochen vor Release zu erfahren, dass die dedicated Servers unranked sind, man also nur per Matchmaking ranked spielen kann. Ich hab's mir trotzdem gekauft, ein paar Tage gezockt und dann wieder gelöscht und mich geärgert. Dank Matchmaking und damit leeren dedicated Servers, fehlendem Cheaterschutz, Lags und Verbindungsabbrüchen absolut unspielbar.

Klar, der Singleplayer war ganz cool, da geb ich dir durchaus recht, aber das ist sicher nicht der Grund, warum ICH mir das Game gekauft hab. Also zock ich mit meinen Kumpels weiter Black Ops und ärger mich über die verschwendeten 33€ die man dank Steambindung auch nie wieder reinkriegt durch einen Weiterverkauf.


----------



## Oli22 (2. März 2012)

Probleme mit Origin?!
Bugs, Disco´s usw bei SW:Tor?!
BF3 und schlechteres Gameplay als bei MW3?!

Ka was ihr da für ein humbug schreibt, BF3 mag vll nich ganz so gut sein im SP als MW3 aber im Multiplayer um längen besser!! Allein schon der klang...traumhaft

Ich bin bei Origin genauso noch nie rausgeflogen wie bei Steam zb.... du solltest mal dein PC checken anstatt zu meckern
Bugs und discos bei SW:Tor.....daran kann ich mich überhaupt nicht erinnern auch wenn ich momentan nur Rift zocke aber bei SWTOR hab ich nich ein Bug gefunden bis level kanpp 35 glaube. Discos hab ich bei Rift schonmal hier und da aber bei SWTOR flog ich höchstens 1-2 mal die woche raus.
Bei den Performance problemen gab es genug lösungen...90% von Performance problemen liegen eh nur am Anwender!!! Ich hatte jedenfalls keine probleme..

BTT: Total enttäuscht war ich von Duke Nukem...grauenhafte umsetzung...lediglich die texte waren echt gut...und Airline Tycoon 2 hätt ich mir auch besser vorgestellt


----------



## Steevee (3. März 2012)

Hab für Battlefield 3 gestimmt, denn dieser ganze Origin Käse nervt mich. Neulich starte ich Origin und plötzlich habe ich Spiele in meiner Liste, welche ich auf Origin nie gekauft habe, sondern auf Steam besitze. Dazu kommt noch das es nur 2 installierte Titel waren und nicht alle Titel die ich auf Steam von EA besitze. Obs zufall ist weis ich nicht, ich fühle mich nur irgendwie etwas ausspioniert.


----------



## BorKon (3. März 2012)

Tut mir leid. BF3, Brink & SW:TOR kann mann Fehlkauf nennen, wenn mann das so empfindet, aber MW3....Das erste mal kann man es Fehler nennen, soger das zweite mal, aber das dritte mal ist es kein Fehler sondern dummheit


----------

